# moving files between linux box and XP machine

## sinisterdomestik

ok, so imma be honest here, i havent touched my linux box in almost a year, so im having to re-learn everything real quick. 

but onto the topic at hand....all my music is on my linux box and im trying to get it to my windows machine, but i cant get net.eth0 to start so im wondering if there is another way. 

pretend im a n00b and thanks in advance

----------

## texas1emt

If you're having trouble getting net.eth0 to start, we will need a bit more information.  For example, an output of lspci and a copy of your /etc/conf.d/net would be great!

----------

## sinisterdomestik

ok, well i dont know of an easy way to copy all that stuff on here, so ill do the best i can. sidenote...is there not any other way to transfer the files?? both comps are on a network hub, dont know if that really means anything in the way of data transfer, its been awhile  :Sad:  lemme know if theres another way, and if not, ill start typin out the lspci bit

----------

## texas1emt

Well the problem is that you'll first need to get your network adapter up and running properly before you can begin transferring files.  Once that's up and running, you're easiest way to share files would be to use Samba.  There's a Gentoo How-To on Samba available in the Gentoo Documentation:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml

There's also a few on the wiki too!

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Samba

If you can, connect a USB stick or put in a floppy and copy over the data to a computer that has network access.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

sadly enough....i dont know if i have any floppies and i dont have a thumb drive  :Sad: 

looks like imma start having to type it out  :Smile: 

as far as lspci goes, here it is

```

Host bridge" Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chepset Host Bridge (rev 04)

PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 05)

ISA bridge: Intel Coporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05)

IDE interface: Intel Corporation 828001BA/BAM U100 (rev 05)

USB Controller: Intel Corporation 828001BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 05)

USB Controller: Intel Corporation 828001BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 05)

Multimedia Audio Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev b2)

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GEFORCE2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR] (rev b2)

Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
```

and now the /etc/conf.d/net  -- imma do this kinda shafty and only paste whats NOT commented out, i hope that helps bc that is WAY to much to type  :Sad: 

oddly enough, these are the only 4 lines un-commented in mine

```

config_eth0=("192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

further down

modules=( "dhcpd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

i really doubt that helps, but i cant type out 472 lines of code and still have fingers left  :Sad: 

----------

## sinisterdomestik

anyone have any ideas?!?!?!?!!

----------

## troymc

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> anyone have any ideas?!?!?!?!!

 

ifconfig -a & dmesg output, please.

troymc

----------

## sinisterdomestik

```
ifconfig -a

eth0           link encap:EThernet    HWaddr 00:08:02:40:18:1E

                 BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500 Metric:1

                 RX packets:680 errors:0 dropped:0 overruls:0 frame:0

                 TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

                 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

                 RX bytes:178253 (174.0 Kb) TX bytes:23600 (23.0Kb)

                 Interrupt:20

lo               Link encap:Local Loopback

                 inet addr:127.0.0.1   Mask:255.0.0.0

                 UP LOOPBACK RUNNING   MTU:16436 Metric:1

                 RX packets:680 errors:0 dropped:0 overruls:0 frame:0

                 TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

                 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

                 RX bytes:0 (0.0 Kb) TX bytes:0 (0.0 Kb)
```

as far as dmesg goes, i dont see anything at the end about net.eth0.....maybe i missed something, but 

```
dmesg | tail
```

 doesnt show anything useful to net.eth0

----------

## sinisterdomestik

for what its worth, when i try 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 it says this

```

* Some file in '/etc/{conf.d,init.d}' have Modification time in the future

* Some file in '/etc/{conf.d,init.d}' have Modification time in the future

* 'modprobe yenta_socket' failed

* Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[9091]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

* cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA

* modules built or support compiled into the kernel

* Starting eth0

*    Bringing up eth0

*        dhcp

*            Running dhcpd ...

```

and it just sits at the last one until it times out

----------

## sinisterdomestik

anyone else know how to fix this??

----------

## mobymac

for what it's worth, here are the pertinent parts of my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
scott@ender ~/fixingstuff $ cat /etc/conf.d/net|grep eth0

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

it looks like you've got something weird going on with your dhcp, since that's where it's hanging... though I'm not entirely sure if directly editing /etc/conf.d/net is the way to kick-start it... have you tried specifying the interface on dhcpcd?

```
# dhcpcd -v LOG_INFO eth0
```

It looks like (for whatever reason) that eth0 isn't set up for dhcp. But I'm probably blowing smoke. Hopefully this helped a little bit...

----------

## KiberGus

```

config_eth0=("192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255" ) 

further down 

modules=( "dhcpd" ) 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

It looks a bit strange. You firstly assign fixed settings to eour adapter, but then say to use dhcp, which is going to get all settings from dhcp server. As it freezes on getting this settings I can suppose that you don't have dhcp server in your network. Comment

```

#modules=( "dhcpd" ) 

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

If this won't help replace first two lines with something like this:

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

```

If still won't work check what IP address should be assigned to your linuyx box. Post here what ipconfig in windows says.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

well i ran the dhcpcd LOG_INFO eth0 and now when i run ifconfig, it shows both eth0 and l0, but still hangs on running dhcpcd ...

the ethernet port in the back isnt blinking, so i dont even think it "sees" it, i dunno, its been WAY to long since ive messed with this, so im prolly missing something really stupid

----------

## mobymac

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> well i ran the dhcpcd LOG_INFO eth0 and now when i run ifconfig, it shows both eth0 and l0, but still hangs on running dhcpcd ...
> 
> the ethernet port in the back isnt blinking, so i dont even think it "sees" it, i dunno, its been WAY to long since ive messed with this, so im prolly missing something really stupid

 just in case-- you've verified that the ethernet cable coming in the back is "hot," yes? Like it's working on your windows box? You should get blinking lights no matter what...

----------

## sinisterdomestik

yeah, i changed the cable  :Very Happy:  and it blinks now when i try to start net.eth0, i got it plugged into a netgear ethernet hub so that i got both comps online. dont know if THAT might have something to do with it or not, but there ya go.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

any more suggestions??

----------

## mobymac

more stupid questions:

1. Did you try everything again now that you've got a live line?

2. Is the router set up for dhcp, or is it static?

3. anything configured on the router (access tables, block lists, etc) that might be blocking this box?

4. Do you get any different output from dhcpcd -v LOG_INFO eth0 this time around (are you getting any output at all)?

----------

## sinisterdomestik

1) yeah, i did that, still hangs on running dhcpcd

2) router is at dhcp

3) not htat i know of, just normal router

4) dhcpcd -v LOG_INFO eth0 spits out the "usage screen" wile doing it without the -v just goes to the next line

----------

## sinisterdomestik

 *KiberGus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=("192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 
> ...

 

/EDIT

sorry, just saw this post on there  :Very Happy: 

ok, after commenting out those 2 lines, ifconfig gives eth0 192.168.0.1 for inet addr, but it wont let me ping -c 3 yahoo.com "unknown host" and changing that config_eth0 line gives me same ping error....im at least getting closer

/EDIT2

i just realized something and i dont know if this has anything to do with it or not, but my linux box is plugged into my ethernet hub, that has my wireless adapter plugged into it connecting to the wireless router downstairs....THAT might have something to do with it, in which case, i have NO earthly idea how to get the wireless working, if thats the case.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

/bump

anything else yall got??

----------

